# Silver Efex license transfer



## AlbertoDeRoma (Jan 30, 2010)

I tried Silver Efex.  I love it and want to get a license.  My problem is that I am planning to replace my 3yr old MacBook when the new ones come out.

I assume I can easily install the same license in the new laptop without having to pay for another one.  I tried to ask this question on the NikSoftware site, but you can't ask support questions without a product license # - which I don't have yes since I am in the trial period.

Two quick questions:

#1) Can I re-download and install in the new laptop with the same license #?

#2) If I keep my old laptop as a back-up and for travel, can I keep the original license on it?  I would only be using it on one computer at a time.

Thanks a bunch,

Alberto


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would think that they would allow you to install the software on more than one machine...

3 machines seems pretty standard - I know a lot of the stuff I use is licensed for up to 3, you can get licenses for additional machines for a fee.


It really just depends on the software...  I doubt every single license number is unique, so reinstalling it on the new computer using the old license should work fine.

Then again - they could use unique numbers for every license, in which case you would need a new one...


I have encountered very few programs that actually assigned unique license numbers...


----------



## the Virginian (Jan 30, 2010)

I always make a back up copy for down loaded programs, especially ones that have a paid for license that I might put on another computer. I do the initial down load to a CD and install the program from the disc. In your case, you can copy the program from your hard drive. As far as how many computers you can load it on, that should be in the license agreement you didn't read, but just clicked (like everybody ).


----------



## bell (Feb 2, 2010)

I had no problem with it. I have it on my both PS's on two different computers as Plug-ins. Back them up. If not you can go back and re-download it with the same licence.

I love that Plug-in. It brings me back to my darkroom era.

Check it out. This image was shot with Panasonic G1 as a B&W (in camera) then edited one stop fast in Silver FX...

My Photo Ramblings: Time For A Six Pack


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Feb 2, 2010)

bell said:


> I had no problem with it. I have it on my both PS's on two different computers as Plug-ins. Back them up. If not you can go back and re-download it with the same licence.
> 
> I love that Plug-in. It brings me back to my darkroom era.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bell.  Great B&W photos on your blog.

For my self-portrait I need that "SixPack" plug-in you used in the first photo - Nik should make one of those .

Alberto


----------

